# Learning the hard way!



## majorlee69 (Jul 9, 2007)

How is everyone? I'm called majorlee69 and I just finnished building a smoker this week. Now the paint is dry and the ribs are on. I love cooking for my friends and I have come to realize who ever does the cooking doaen't have to do anything else. I'm south of Dayton Ohio and I have my first set of ribs on the smoker now. My research has led me to follow the 3-2-1 method but I do have a question. When I wrap the ribs in the "2" stage do they go back in the smoker or are they set aside for two hours then put back on for the "1"? Thanks for welcoming me to this site and I can't wait to be a part of smf


----------



## ultramag (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to SMF majorlee69!!! The 2 hours wrapped is done in the smoker.


----------



## majorlee69 (Jul 9, 2007)

awesome thanks. I'll keep you posted. I'm at the 1st hour mark now. I'm tring to upload some pics.


----------



## brennan (Jul 9, 2007)

just a tip for posting pics, if you have a photobucket or imageshack account you can post images right in the thread using the img tag provided.


----------



## majorlee69 (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks, I got it.


----------



## johnt (Jul 9, 2007)

Brennan:
Correct me if I'm wrong (as I often am). I thought the 321 method was 3 in smoker, 2 in foil in smoker with some liquid, and last hour in smoker with no foil.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 9, 2007)

t yup.thats how it's done.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jul 9, 2007)

Yep, the 2 hours in foil are in the smoker. Here is the link for majorlee69
http://www.wyntk.us/food/3-2-1-rib-method.shtml


----------



## majorlee69 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks, that link really spells it out well.


----------



## majorlee69 (Jul 9, 2007)

Wrapped in foil and lookin good.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 10, 2007)

I like to spray every hour or so with apple juice. Orange juice gives it a good taste too but more l'orange. Depends on what your going for. I reserve orange juice for poultry.

Good luck!


----------



## majorlee69 (Jul 10, 2007)

Alls well in the end. My family thinks their great and I of course can only think of how they might be better. Thanks


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 10, 2007)

It might get boring if we didn't stive to improve our menus eh? We wouldn't need recipes we'd all cook the same thing the same way. B-O-R-I-N-G!


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 10, 2007)

Great point Debi.  The 3-2-1 method is tried and true.  But variation is always a good thing.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  And experimentation is the greatest of all...


----------



## Dutch (Jul 10, 2007)

majorlee, Welcome to SMF. Way to go in building your smoker and on your first of many rib smokes.  Continued success in the smokey arts!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats majorlee on your first smoke in your new smoker!


----------



## smokincowboy (Jul 10, 2007)

majorlee69 I am close just the other side of Xenia 'bout 15 miles.. looks like a nice smoker .. cant wate to see the food that comes from it


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 10, 2007)

welcome to SMF. congrats too on building your smoker. i have built one for myself (see sig), one for a guy at work, and am almost done with my new one. giving my current one to another guy at work. how about some pics of your smoker? you should build an ABT rack too, because they are addictive. i made a rack that holds 35 peppers in it. i made it 12" x8", 1/8" steel plate. punched 1" holes in it. here are a couple of pics to show you what i built.


----------



## majorlee69 (Jul 10, 2007)

no problem getting more pics of the smoker but the ribs didn't make it in front on a camera. I think I'll start on a firebox to free up some more grill space. Right now I have sectioned off about 8'' on the left inside for coals but I think I could fit a lot more meat with a side mounted firebox. This weekend I'll try chicken leg quarters. I'm starting small before headin to the butcher for butts and briskets.


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 10, 2007)

no problems. alot of times i don't get a pic before everyone starts making their plates. can you get ahold of some Â¼" sheet steel? that will make a great firebox. i used the air tank off an air compressor for my new one. i bought a premade firebox at lowes for my first one. it works pretty good, but in the winter i had to build and keep a huge fire going. i don't know how it is in ohio in the winter, but i am sure it is colder than here. you want to make sure you can put enough wood in there to keep a hot fire going. and long enough to get a 2' long log in it. i will have some pics up of my new one this weekend. be looking in the wood smoker section for them.


----------



## majorlee69 (Jul 10, 2007)

you guys are great. I can't wait to continue smokin and typing.


----------



## topsail girl (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey there!! I'm a newbie too. Nice to meet you. So far this site has been a great learning spot for me. Good Luck to you!!


----------



## majorlee69 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Darlin, it's nice to meet you as well.


----------



## squeezy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey! ... has anyone tried smokin' their ABTs just laying on the rack?
I have and it works just fine ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Glad I tried it before messing around building or spending big bucks for a stainless model.
Just my .02 worth!


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 10, 2007)

I've done em laying down, cut in half and side split, along with standing up. Think they're good anyway they get done. No extra cost for laying them down, just less room to work with.


----------



## topsail girl (Jul 10, 2007)

ok where can I get the recipe for ABT? I love stuffed jalapeno's cooked on the grill so I really wanna try these.


----------



## short one (Jul 10, 2007)

Try this for starters. You can stuff with anything you can imagine.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5951&highlight=ABT's


----------



## topsail girl (Jul 10, 2007)

Cool!! Thanks, Shortone!!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 11, 2007)

This will help
http://www.irondesert.com/pages.php?pageid=1


----------



## topsail girl (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks again Blackhawk19 - and meat mopper cracks me up. BTW - I lived in Mobile for 4 years - LOVE LOVE LOVE Alabama - miss it verymuch....


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 11, 2007)

Before this thread gets hijacked, welcome to the SMF! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Like your smoker, i'm doing the same thing with the side firebox, hope to be done soon!


----------



## majorlee69 (Jul 11, 2007)

Looking great, good luck


----------

